# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  lỗi chỉ cốc cốc mới truy cập được internet

## dangvanthao

sao chỉ có cốc cốc của mình mới truy cập được internet ,còn các trình duyệt,ứng dụng khác thì không được. ai biết giúp mình với ạ

----------

